
Applegate’s Aproximada (2017) - rmason
https://kevinlightphoto.com/2017/10/20/applegates-aproximada/
======
damontal
Recently discussed on Roadwork podcast. Cue up to 50:30...

[https://5by5.tv/roadwork/155](https://5by5.tv/roadwork/155)

